# Hilfe! Monitor schaltet sich ab sobald ich Hdmi Kabel mit Fernseher und Pc verbinde



## Hlinus (9. November 2015)

Ich hab mir heute ein Fernseher gekauft und wollte ihn per Hdmi mit dem PC verbinden allerdings gelingt mir das bisher nicht. Hab treiber neu installiert das Kabel hab ich neu bei amazon gekauft ich mache alles wie beschrieben leider Kein Signal beim Fernseher obwohl der Pc den Fernseher erkennt als solchen... Dann bin ich in die Windows Anzeigeeinstellungen gegangen( Windows10) nicht zu verwechseln mit den Nvidia Controlpanel bitte und hab dort aus versehen den Fernseher der ja leider kein Bild liefert als Primäre Anzeigequelle ausgewählt und seitdem bekomm ich am Pc nur noch Bild wenn das Hdmi kabel ausgeschaltet ist ... Helt mir bitte ich kann jetzt logischerweise nicht mehr auf die Option zugreifen da der Fernseher ja nur in den einstellungen angezeigt wird wenn dieser angeschlossen ist aber dann seh ich ja nix weil der monitor dann kein bild liefert ... Was soll ich tun ohne Windows neu zu installieren. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir ein anderes Hdmi kabel kaufen soll aber das von amazon war nicht billig und scheint auch in ordnung zu sein der der Pc ja den Fernseher erkennt nur nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## DOcean (9. November 2015)

Quelle richtig ausgewählt beim TV?


----------



## Deeron (9. November 2015)

Wenn es ein LG ist, sollte man bei der Eingangswahl den HDMI-Port an dem der Fernseher hängt in PC umbenennen.


----------



## Hlinus (9. November 2015)

Ja quelle ist die richtige und es ist kein Lg sondern samsung


----------



## DOcean (9. November 2015)

mach mal folgendes:

TV auf richtige Quelle stellen
PC runterfahren (am besten Stecker ziehen und Moment warten)
den "normalen" Monitor ab -> nur noch der TV hängt dran!
PC wieder hochfahren

Du solltest jetzt die Bootnachrichten und das Starten von Windows auf dem TV sehen...

EDIT:
schalte mal alle Quellen am TV durch, wer weiss was die sich dabei gedacht haben (bei den Namen)


----------



## Hlinus (9. November 2015)

Ok Kurzer Statusbericht: ich hab genau gemacht was du gesagt hast DOcean und es hat funktioniert ALLERDINGS nur bis zum Windows Logo sobald Windows gestartet wird also ich meine Anmeldeinformationen eingeben kann steht am Fernseher wieder "Kein Signal" ... Hilfe was soll ich tun ??


----------



## DOcean (9. November 2015)

Was für eine Graka hast du?

Hat die vlt mehrere HDMI Ausgänge zum Ausprobieren?

Geht der abgesicherte Modus? (F8 bevor Windows startet)


----------



## Hlinus (9. November 2015)

Zwei 980er im Sli jeweils nur ein Hdmi port und beide Displayport und Hdmi müssen auf der selben grafikkarte eingesteckt sein schreibt Nvidia (zumindest im Sli)


----------



## DOcean (9. November 2015)

dann könnte es sein das der Monitor/die Monitore an die andere Graka muss

Also Boot auf Graka1 und sobald Windows Treiber lädt wird auf Graka2 ausgegeben

Ich würde erstmal probieren nur den TV am Rechner unter Windows zum Laufen zu kriegen...


----------



## Hlinus (9. November 2015)

Also am Graka2 bekomm ich dann nichtmal beim Starten ein Bild... Bin ziemlich sicher dass man HDMI bei Graka1 einstecken muss. Aber das kann doch net sein da kauft man sich nen sündhaftteueren fernseher und dann kann man ihn net am pc anschießen Weis denn keiner ne lösung ?


----------



## DOcean (10. November 2015)

Hast du mal andere HDMI Eingänge am TV probiert?

Schon mal nach "<TV Modell> PC-Anschluss" ohne "" gegoogelt?

Drück mal <WindowsTaste> + P wenn beide dran hängen, passiert was? (Projektormodus)


----------

